

Google doodle for Alan Turing's 100th birthday - franze
http://code.google.com/p/turing-doodle/

======
Mithrandir
So is the Bob Moog doodle: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4311004>

~~~
xmpir
that doodle stopped all people in our office doing work for about 2 hours...

------
taliesinb
More readable Go implementation of their weird 'pegboard' Turing machine:
<https://github.com/taliesinb/tmachine>

------
Sander_Marechal
That cost me another hour of my day :-)

